# Black Bear mounting cost



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

My dad's rug of a small bear is $800. I do mean small bear. Was probably only 2yo.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Shoulder mount $800-$1000, Rug will be $1200-$1800 and up depending on size. Believe me when I tell you if you skimp on good taxidermy work with a Bear you will end up with something of a freakshow for a mount.


----------



## mrcasull (Sep 9, 2009)

My local tax. charges $425 per foot for a life size mount and this is the route I went a couple of years ago on my 6 footer. His rug price was within $600 from the price of life size.


----------



## The_hunter23 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm about to get mine mounted From last fall and around here a shoulder mount is $450 and idk about a rug. I personally love the looks of half mounts and those are around $800.


----------



## AnnualRye (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a rug made a few years back on a 6 foot bear and my taxidermist charged $115/ft, which I thought was very reasonable.


----------



## dstets (May 5, 2015)

Had a half body mount done with front legs out with mouth open in an aggressive pose. Cost $1,000. Awesome mount as well. Bear rug would have been same price. My bear was 4.5 years old and weighed right at 350lb.


----------



## trav1021 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got my bear this past spring my options were $450 shoulder mount, 165 per ft on rug, and $950 on half life size. my taxi said his half life size price is the same on all sizes, so I went with a rug on my bear because it had outstanding fur and would be cheaper as a rug. I figured when I shoot a bigger bear it would be more cost effective to do half life size because a real big bear rug ends up costing over $1000.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

On average around here:
Shoulder mount = $500.
Half body = $750
Rug = $900


----------



## toddz7 (Aug 27, 2010)

wow my 1/2 mount was $1650.00 with a rock ledge and log but it turned out great and I would do it again.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

1000


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

I just mounted it on the garage floor hahah


----------



## dstets (May 5, 2015)

toddz7 said:


> wow my 1/2 mount was $1650.00 with a rock ledge and log but it turned out great and I would do it again.


I wanted to do some habitat around it and was told I'd be looking at 1400.. When it showed up had no habitat but only 1,000 so my wife was happy with that


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

I paid $500 for my last shoulder mount, $165/ft for a rug and $1100 for a half mount (which he charges 65% of life size).


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I had mine done in a rug, it cost me $800. Along with the rug, I got the skull bugged and cleaned with it also for that price.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I shot a large black in Alaska last May.
Rug is $1800, by a taxidermist in Anchorage.


----------



## toddz7 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## toddz7 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry it's sideways I can't get them straight on my ipad


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

bears look sweat pedestal mounted too.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a life size done on one two years ago by a very talented local taxidermist and it set me back $2,000.00. He went on the wall. I've had shoulder mounts and rugs done as well. I like rugs about as well as anything.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I got a steal on my rug. It was only $1400. Of course my Taxi's kids are going to collage on my African mount costs so he cut me a break.


----------



## KSArcher06 (Aug 28, 2011)

I really like the half body mounts but I've checked 3 taxidermist and they all quoted me between $1200-1600


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

My rug was $500. Taxi wanted $650 for a shoulder mount, another $150 for a rock and driftwood.


----------



## KSArcher06 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pittstate23 I see your in KS also do you mind me asking what taxi you used? I'm in spring hill


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

My half mount was $1450. I had it done a little different. I put in on a pedestal so a person could walk around it. The top of the pedestal is removable so I could sit it on a table. The back is covered in leather and laser engraved with a bear paw, location and date of kill along with the score. The pedestal itself is about 30" high. Make sure you understand what measurements you need to take for your taxidermist so he can get the correct form. If you or your outfitter remove the skull it is even more important. Like stated above, take it to someone who does bears or you could end up with something your not proud of.







This guy went 18 15/16" and I took him in 2013 in Northern Saskatchewan. I took a bigger one in June that is at the taxidermist now that will be a full mount. He's in my avatar.


----------

